# TOTW Calcium and Phosphorous level



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have read and learned from some forum members that the ratio is about 1.2:1. We fed the Pacific Stream formula until 6 months or so then on to the Lamb formula.

If you do a search, I remember getting very good answers to my Ca ratio questions in the past.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i would like to try TOTW but in my opinion the cah levels are a bit high for a puppy. i like 1.3% calcium and lower for now ..atleast til 10-12 months of age..


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Carolina Casey. Oh yes I managed to find the post on the calciumhosphorus ratio. Even if the ratio is considered ok, won't the higher level of calcium and phosphorus cause any problem?

Oakleysmommy, that was what I thought so. Any suggestions for food then for a 6 month old? Are you the mommy whose puppy recently had some problems with the food??


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

yes thats me will send you a message!


----------



## Luccagr (Feb 25, 2011)

Although the ratio is about 1.2:1 or 1:1, but what is the ideal % that a puppy of 6 months should be getting? What about at adult? 

I'm so confused over the calcium and phosphorus thingy. I thought I had narrowed down to TOTW for my 6 mth old puppy but only realised that the calcium level is rather high at 1.6%. 

I have to do my research all over again..


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

the Great Dane Lady has good articless and so does Woodhaven Labradors....


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

I second The Great Dane Lady.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Although reading articles by "The Great Dane Lady" can be an additional interesting perspective, I wouldn't place any more emphasis on her opinions than any other successful breeder who has a long-standing interest in nutrition.

I have never found any information saying that she has any course work or certification in nutrition. Many times throughout the years she has been on staff of various pet food and supplement companies. I think that may skew some comments in her articles. So, yes, I'm sure she has some insightful observations and personal experience, but hopefully people realize that she is not a nutritionist.


----------

